# Too soon to know I want another?



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

DH thinks I'm mad, but I already know I want another. Not right now obviously, but I know now that i want another in a couple of years time, or at least to be able to say we tried for another.  Am I a bit crazy or have others felt like this?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hello

See the thread dare I think of number 3. I am soooo broody already!! DH says no.

It goes so fast, I have known I have wanted another very soon after giving birth, not sure if the broodiness for me will ever go!

Enjoy her, I am treasuring every single minute.  I go back to work in 7 weeks boo hoo
Strawbs x x


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Pie im completely with you. My little girl is 13 days old and since I had her I have been wanting about 4 more! The urge now feels stronger than it did to get my first. Im wandering if its hormones so maybe it will settle with time. 
Im lucky in that I don't need to go back to work so can stay at home with our new baby. However if we start going through ICSI (no chance of natural as sperm issue) then I will have to work. I also had a scary birth so am I risking not being here for my daughter in order to have another?? 
Im a bit annoyed at myself as we have spent years and lots of money going through the nightmare of ICSI. Its tested us to the hilt and our relationship too. Why cant I just be happy and appreciate my daughter and not want more. Im 40 next march too and the clinic has so far always said the chances once over 40 are much lower. 
So in support of your question no its not too early. I knew as soon as I gave birth I wanted more. 4 more is the number that springs to mind. That isn't going to happen but I think once I feel well and my periods are back ill be back at the clinic. I might have to wait 12 months maybe because of my csection scar but then theres no guarantee the ICSI will work anyway so we may well go for it before then. he thought of getting embroiled in all that treatment again terrifies me though. 
Do let us know what you decide.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I knew even before my two were born i wanted more. 2 and 1/2 years on and we've started a fet.

I wanted time to enjoy my two before getting back on the rollercoaster. The time goes so fast. 

X x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I'm thinking probably a 3yr ish gap again, I feel a bit greedy though after having 2 problem free pregnancies, 2 straightforward labours and 2 wonderful daughters.


----------



## busy_mummy2009 (May 6, 2012)

Hi Piepig,

Not crazy, or at least if you are so am I! My DD is also 2 months old and only a few days after her birth I started thinking I'd love to try for another. The main thing niggling away at me is that we have 3 frozen blasts. I just can't think that I could ever just destroy them, I've spent far too long trying to create life for that! So I wouldn't want to do full IVF again, just give the frosties a chance. It never even crossed my mind when having treatment last year that I would feel so strongly about those remaining blasts. However DH doesn't feel the same, he'd like us to be done now. So we probably have some interesting discussions to come! We've agreed just to leave it for now and enjoy the 2 we have, we'll make a decision later down the line I guess. Maybe in a couple of years.

I do wonder if I am completely mad. 3 children must be hard work and I feel I'm busy as it is!
And I have to work so not sure how I would juggle home/work with 3. Perhaps it wouldn't be fair on the 2 we already have. And I know we have been incredibly lucky already so maybe time just to move on. But I can't quite shake the feeling we're not done yet. Nice to know I am not the only one


----------

